# Fish for an outdoors lotus bowl?



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Whilst at Homegoods shopping for tacky lawn ornaments I stumbled across and amazing pot.
Around 3 feet wide and around a foot deep. A beautifully glazed wide shallow bowl.

Not only that but it was only $40. I decided to realize one of my goals with it and plant a single lotus in the center.
My plan is to fill the bottom half with MGOPS caped with pond soil and plant a lotus in the center. Fill it the rest of the way with water and add in some cascading marginals and floaters. I want the lotus to take over the pot.

But that still leaves me a fair amount of water on top.
Not alot but some.
Were really prone to mosquito in my yard because of a nearby lake. So I would really like to add in a few small fish to keep it under control.
I believe I'm on the edge or rambling. I'll wrap this up...

My worry is for the fish with a lack of equipment.
I'll have nothing but the wind to rely on for surface movement and we get alot of still hot days.
So I'm turning to you for fish suggestions.
Something that can survive those days. The heat. Is fairly small. Will do a good job of hunting down bugs. And preferably can be left out during winter (I live in SoCal).

I can bring the fish in for winter if its small enough.

Or maybe a suggestion for some equipment that would help but doesnt have wires.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

White cloud minnows might be a possibility, or maybe guppies. Both of them look nice from the top and have decent colors, small, can take heat, white clouds can handle cooler temps, and both will eat bugs.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A betta might work well. How hot are we talking? Does it get at least part shade or can you provide a shaded area for the fish?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> A betta might work well. How hot are we talking? Does it get at least part shade or can you provide a shaded area for the fish?


Not terribly hot... Mid 80's at the most. Sometimes 90's - 100's but mainly 75 - 85..
The spot gets morning shade but not during the hot afternoon.

The bowl itself is going to be as shaded as possible by the lotus and marginals and floaters. But thats going to be the only thing giving it cover. 


For some reason I hadnt thought of a betta... That would be pretty easy to house indoors too...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Kehy said:


> White cloud minnows might be a possibility, or maybe guppies. Both of them look nice from the top and have decent colors, small, can take heat, white clouds can handle cooler temps, and both will eat bugs.


I thought of both of those but I'm not too sure that they will get enough oxygen..


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

guppies at least can take warm water, they don't require much oxygen. Maybe while the lotus grows in, a couple strands of hornwort or anacharis as oxygenators and to help prevent green water


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't forget trumpet snails and nerites for substrate and detrius control.

Without some aeration or circulation things could get nasty for fish, but it is 3feet wide I guess.

I say 3-4 female gouramis or bettas for fish.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm seeing 2gl a day evaporation in my Whiskey Barrel pond it's in the Sun to 2pm. Temps are 60-95 now.

You'll most likey se the same, Cold water top offs are helping keep mine cool.

I like the White Cloud and Betta suggestions for 'sletter control.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Kehy said:


> guppies at least can take warm water, they don't require much oxygen. Maybe while the lotus grows in, a couple strands of hornwort or anacharis as oxygenators and to help prevent green water


I'm most likely buying an already established lotus from my local nursery. I was planningon adding those if there read enough room after planting everything.

I've been thinking and I really should get this thing set up completely and measure how many gallons of actual water there is before choosing a fish.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

AirstoND said:


> Don't forget trumpet snails and nerites for substrate and detrius control.
> 
> Without some aeration or circulation things could get nasty for fish, but it is 3feet wide I guess.
> 
> I say 3-4 female gouramis or bettas for fish.


 A cleanup crew is always a must. I love nerites.
I'm sort of banking on high plant plant mass and low fish load coupled with weekly water changes to keep it clean.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I'm seeing 2gl a day evaporation in my Whiskey Barrel pond it's in the Sun to 2pm. Temps are 60-95 now.
> 
> You'll most likey se the same, Cold water top offs are helping keep mine cool.
> 
> I like the White Cloud and Betta suggestions for 'sletter control.


Im counting on it. I'm adding water to pretty much everything daily anyhow.

Though I don't want to commit to anything yet the idea of a betta does appeal to me I must admit. Maybe one of those King bettas from Petco or a dragon scale plakat.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I think you might be happier if you plant the Lotus in a clay pot and put that into the planter. I'm doing that and it's much more user friendly..

I like the clay orchid pots. They are lower profile/wider. I cut a 3x3" pc of screen to cover the drain hole and use MTS/Sand CAP.










I think the Giant Dragon PK is a great idea!!! He'd be very Zen-like patrolling
Lotus leaves.

I would cover the surface with floaters until the Lotus leaves. are established that will help keep him calm and reduce the chance of him jumping. He should be able to handle the Mosquitoes if he can't, an air stone would be enough to help. They can't survive in water with suface movement.

Lookinh forward to seeing your efforts!!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This has been my trick for a couple years. Really helps control temperatures of my container pond when outdoor temperatures soar into the low 100s with high humidity.

I've been keeping a gallon jug of RO/DI water in front of an air conditioning vent and using that water for top-offs and it seems to do the trick.



DogFish said:


> You'll most likey se the same, Cold water top offs are helping keep mine cool.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I think you might be happier if you plant the Lotus in a clay pot and put that into the planter. I'm doing that and it's much more user friendly..
> 
> I like the clay orchid pots. They are lower profile/wider. I cut a 3x3" pc of screen to cover the drain hole and use MTS/Sand CAP.
> 
> ...


I didn't know they made orchid pots that big. 
Where would you suggest looking for one?


I hesitate to ask but.. Are you referring to a red tiger lotus or nelumbo lotus?
Because from my reseach they require at least a 12" deep and 24" wide pot. 

I get confused easily as you can probably tell.
A plakat dragon giant betta does seem very zen to me too.
Can't wait to get this set up and see what Petco has in store for me.

I plan on stuffing this thing with water velvet, marginals, water lettuce, frogbit, and whatever other floater I can get my hands on.


Its funny instructions always tell you to never plant your lilies in potting soil and that exactly what all my plants are potted in. They love it lol..
I can't wait to see my efforts either.
I'm off today to see whether or not one of the two garden centers near me with a pond section can order me a lotus so late in the season.
I'm hoping for a dwarf or semi dwarf variety.
If the lotus is small enough I might stick a helvola lily in there later on in the season.

Though I have to say. My memory of the pot in the store is bigger than when it got home. Its a fair bit smaller than my brain made it seem.
I'll post a picture of it when the sun rises.
Maybe you guys can help me plan it out a little more thoroughly.
Be nice to have a project work from the start for once.

I did measure how many gallons its holds without plants or substrate and it came out to around 22.5


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> This has been my trick for a couple years. Really helps control temperatures of my container pond when outdoor temperatures soar into the low 100s with high humidity.
> 
> I've been keeping a gallon jug of RO/DI water in front of an air conditioning vent and using that water for top-offs and it seems to do the trick.


If only if only I had an AC.. But alas I do not.
However our tap does come out very cold as our pipes run deep into a hill by my house.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, sorry I only was thinking NYMPHAEA LOTUS 'RED'. Maybe because this is mostly a Tank site. I have two in my barrel now. A red and a tiger. Both are new plants without bulbs yet.

I get my Posts from HomeDepot. The Orchid pots I buy are 9" wide x6" deep. traditional 9" pots are 8" deep. Usually the Orchid pots have a larger drain hole too.They are inexpensive and I think they work better in tanks.

BTW - my Barrel is 25gl


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Oh, sorry I only was thinking NYMPHAEA LOTUS 'RED'. Maybe because this is mostly a Tank site. I have two in my barrel now. A red and a tiger. Both are new plants without bulbs yet.
> 
> I get my Posts from HomeDepot. The Orchid pots I buy are 9" wide x6" deep. traditional 9" pots are 8" deep. Usually the Orchid pots have a larger drain hole too.They are inexpensive and I think they work better in tanks.
> 
> BTW - my Barrel is 25gl


A pot within a pot.
I'll have to give a look see at HomeDepot.

Not sure what variety of lotus I'm going for.
I think one of the Exquisite Teacup of The Bowl varieties will suit my needs best.

I just called my local nurseries and they both took my number and my name and said the buyer will be calling me on Friday. 
There is an air of anticipation now. I hope he can find me one.

My goal is to have the pot pictured below with one of these in the center http://water-garden-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/TeaCup1.png 
Possibly with one of these below http://pics.davesgarden.com/pics/2004/08/11/Charlotteda/570efd.jpg

A few cascading marginals here and there. A king betta, and some dwarf water lettuce.
Seem like a good idea?

Thank you guys. Even though I said I would wait I think I'm set on a betta. I hadnt even thought of them before I asked.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Paradise gourami? Ive had luck with a female in mine through out the warm months.

Male and a female maybe.


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

We've kept plecos, goldfish, white clouds, ghost shrimp, and guppies in a pond that gets 6hrs of mid afternoon sun here in Texas.


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

I've kept goldfish and guppies in a 250 gallon pond and it was in full Texas sun as well. It was covered in mosaic floaters though. My absolutely favorite floater! You could put a dwarf lily also for shade. My vote would be on guppies. They're eating machines and fancy guppies are pretty cheap nowadays. They'll look pretty mixed in with the plants. You can look into Japanese trapdoor snails also. That's what we had in our pond. Nerites didn't do too well in our heat. 


-Val


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Could also place a jug of water in the fridge for a bit before topping off. That also seems to do the trick.



Eldachleich said:


> If only if only I had an AC.. But alas I do not.
> However our tap does come out very cold as our pipes run deep into a hill by my house.


----------



## Drowki (May 8, 2012)

What about those rasporyas or something, they can live in cold or warm water with or without a filter! and they are pretty!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Eldachleich- The planter you picked is very nice! I think the Lotus you are concidering should look great. 

I would suggest. covering the sirgace with water lettuce until the Lotus gets established. Bettas tend to jump without cover over the surface. I've keep my in open top tanks cover with water lettuce. All my beta jumps attempts have happened when I removed a large amt. of the water lettuce.

I'd think the Lotus will cover most of the surface when it matures. i think the simplisity of eventually have just the planter, Lotus and Betta will e outstanding.!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Paradise gourami? Ive had luck with a female in mine through out the warm months.
> 
> Male and a female maybe.


Hadn't thought of that either. I'll give them a google..


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

rocketdude1234 said:


> We've kept plecos, goldfish, white clouds, ghost shrimp, and guppies in a pond that gets 6hrs of mid afternoon sun here in Texas.


I have all of those outside too aside from the guppies! I thought of guppies but I would feel bad keeping them in a container that might go so low on oxygen at times.


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Give platys a shot. I know they can overwinter in small ponds in Southern California. I tried guppies before, but they didn't make it through the winter.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Psionic said:


> I've kept goldfish and guppies in a 250 gallon pond and it was in full Texas sun as well. It was covered in mosaic floaters though. My absolutely favorite floater! You could put a dwarf lily also for shade. My vote would be on guppies. They're eating machines and fancy guppies are pretty cheap nowadays. They'll look pretty mixed in with the plants. You can look into Japanese trapdoor snails also. That's what we had in our pond. Nerites didn't do too well in our heat.
> 
> 
> -Val


I don't think that goldfish will have nearly enough room to swim and grow in this container. 
The LFS has some stunners now and again for $3. I'm tempted to set up a low care bulletproof guppy tank in the guest bedroom. Something about them still allures me.

A full clean up crew will go in. Nerites, some big old Mystery snails for the decay. 
It doesnt get as hot here lol, so they handle out heat alot better.

A betta still is the winner though.
Its simple and beautiful. It can withstand the heat and still waters. It's an eating machine. And its easy to bring in for winter. and won't take much space. 

I think my plant of choice is the Exquisite Teacup of the Bowl lotus. I want it to take over the container. 
I'm not sure what variety to get though. Pink, white, blush? Double, single flowers?
As long as its a Teacup. They only get a foot or so high.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Could also place a jug of water in the fridge for a bit before topping off. That also seems to do the trick.


Thats what I do now. It's a good trick. And the fish actually seem to enjoy that inrush of cooler water alot. 
I have to do this for my room else my tanks start to creep into the 90's.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Drowki said:


> What about those rasporyas or something, they can live in cold or warm water with or without a filter! and they are pretty!


I'm avoiding schooling fish due to lack of space... I'm trying to leave 5 gallons on top.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Eldachleich- The planter you picked is very nice! I think the Lotus you are concidering should look great.
> 
> I would suggest. covering the sirgace with water lettuce until the Lotus gets established. Bettas tend to jump without cover over the surface. I've keep my in open top tanks cover with water lettuce. All my beta jumps attempts have happened when I removed a large amt. of the water lettuce.
> 
> I'd think the Lotus will cover most of the surface when it matures. i think the simplisity of eventually have just the planter, Lotus and Betta will e outstanding.!


Thank you! They wanted $80 for it (which something like this would normally cost around $160 near me), but it had a slight chip on the edge of the rim. So we got it for $40. Pretty good deal if you ask me.

I don't intend to put a betta in this thing until its all planted.

It all depends on my local nursery. Their buyer for the aquatic section is supposed to call me on friday. I'm going to see if they can get me a teacup lotus. If they can I'll combo it with some marginals And tons of floaters.
I'll be buying a package of dwarf water lettuce soon. I want everything to be mini lol..
If they can't get me one I'll be buying a dwarf lily online and planting that until spring when I can order a teacup lotus. Thinking Helvola.
Something about this container makes me thing it need creamy - white flowers. So I think a Helvola lily or BabyDoll lotus are what I'm shooting for.

I agree that floaters are key. They make them feel so comfortable that I put them in my betta tanks with lids.

Thats exactly what I hope to have. A mini lotus taking over the pot. With a few mini floaters. And a betta. 

Right now I have a concern. There are lots of constant little beads of water forming on the side and the ground below is always a little wet.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Is the outside bottom Glassed? If not sound like it;s weeping through the ceramic. 

I would talk to someone that does pottery 1st for a sealer suggestion. I think any of the concrete water proofing sealer/paints will work but, best to look for something made for pottery 1st.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

The thing is glazed inside and out. Top and bottom. Not too sure what causing it...
A sealer might be a good idea regardless if its leaking or not.
I'm gonna have to see.
There is a local pottery maker out in the canyon nearby. He might be a good one to talk to. 
I have the feeling he will have better info than most.

I think its weeping to. Beads slowly form on the outside and drip down.

Got it in its home and had to re-arrange my entire patio to do it. Everything looks great.
My neighbor was spraying chemicals on his side today and I'm a little worried for my side yard.
I saw it mist over the wall and hit all my vines, bonsai, tomatoes, peppers, and roses. And my new dragon fruit plant.
I hope they are ok.

Not sure why I mentioned that. I have a tendency to ramble... sorry for that.

I hear from my nursery tomorrow. I'll let you all know if they can order me a teacup lotus. For now I'll start a journal for this thing in the pond section so I can stop taking up space in the fish section lol..


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

If your neighbor is spraying pesticide and it is getting in your yard, do you think it would land in your bowl and make your fish and snails sick?


----------



## rawalstrom (Jan 14, 2013)

If I had been able to jump on this thread 9 months ago, I would have suggested Mosquitofish. 
Did you ever build this?


----------



## QuoVadis (Feb 5, 2012)

I want to do something like this this summer... but I may just use a sturdy rubbermaid. Can anyone think of a way to beautify the outside though? I did it last summer with the rubbermaid, lilies, frogbit and platys, but it wasnt that attractive really...


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

put a stack of pretty rocks around it 

or some cheap plastic latticework


----------

